# Which Finnex LED light??



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The FugeRay is likely what you want.

Though, do refer to the Finnex sponsor forum to learn more about the PAR of the fixtures before making a purchase.

You'll likely need to use CO2 and ferts with the FugeRay if you don't raise the fixture or use a material to dampen the amount of light output.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

is the fugeray more powerful then

2 regular t5 30" bulbs?

I dont want to raise the light, add ferts, or add co2. Would the double t5 be weak enough to solve my problems?


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> The FugeRay is likely what you want.
> 
> Though, do refer to the Finnex sponsor forum to learn more about the PAR of the fixtures before making a purchase.
> 
> You'll likely need to use CO2 and ferts with the FugeRay if you don't raise the fixture or use a material to dampen the amount of light output.


I know that the Fluval Edge 6" is slightly shallower than the Spec V, but at 12 or so inches, the Fugeray 16" puts out 30 PAR. 

Would 30 PAR require CO2 and dedicated fert regime?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

30 would be nice, low light.

But the Edge is shallow. Add in substrate and things are even more shallow. The Edge is only eight or so inches deep/tall, if I remember correctly.



STS_1OO said:


> I know that the Fluval Edge 6" is slightly shallower than the Spec V, but at 12 or so inches, the Fugeray 16" puts out 30 PAR.
> 
> Would 30 PAR require CO2 and dedicated fert regime?


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

Should I go with a 12" fuge ray then? It will be less pars...

I dont want to dose or have c02.


My substrate will be mineralized topsoil capped with flourite, all low tech plants.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I think the 12" would be absolutely perfect. But a 16" (isn't the tank 16" wide?) could also work for you.

It's pretty easy to cut light levels down with some fiberglass window screen or other light-filtering material used in photography. So if you find you've got too much light and don't want to raise the fixture up, you can put some strips of material beneath the light to get things where you want them.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

What about keeping the stock LED lights, and adding blue lights that stay on 24/7.

That way I can put stock daylights on a timer, and at night the blue LEDs are on only.

I wanted to upgrade lights to cover the dead spots, but it seems upgrading is overkill on such a short tank.


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> 30 would be nice, low light.
> 
> But the Edge is shallow. Add in substrate and things are even more shallow. The Edge is only eight or so inches deep/tall, if I remember correctly.


Yup, its about 8 and some inches tall. Of course you have to also account for the 1-2" for the light's legs (assuming it has them). 

Somewhatshocked, would 30 PAR be good for shorter, more compact growth for low-light plants (e.g. crypt parva and red wendtii). 

I'm still unsure about if the Fugeray's 30 PAR or Ray IIs 49 PAR is better for a non CO2 and simple ferts setup.]

To Soup, I think an upgrade is worth it. Well lit Edges look amazing and many people have maintained low maintenance edge's with upgraded lighting. You could always diffuse the light it if it gets to be too bright. I think the stock light makes for a darker, shadowed tank (which is fine if you like it that way).


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

okay I will go with the fugeray... so 12" or 16"???????????

I will use the stock lights on the fluval edge for the blue led moonlights (I will have both lights on different timers).


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you get the 12, you may not have great light spread unless you hang the fixture above the tank. I think that's all you'll need but some others will likely chime in.

STS: I was surprised by the intensity of the FugeRay. For instance, the 20" is so much light on a standard 10gal tank that I have to use a few layers of window screen to dampen things so I don't have algae issues.


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks somewhatshocked for your input. I think I'm going to stick with the 16" Fugeray for my Fluval Spec V. 

I'd love to get the Ray II 16" but I'm afraid that will be too much light and I don't have a means of hanging any light fixture at this point - so it must sit on the tank itself. 

Thanks for your input somewhat.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Quite welcome. The Ray II would definitely be too strong for you. I think you'll really enjoy the FugeRay.


----------



## sepulvd (Mar 19, 2012)

i say go with the fugeray. i just bought one for my 6G and i feel its the perfect light for it


----------



## ACFishTank (Jul 26, 2004)

I just received the Fugeray 24" for my 15 gallon (12" depth) and couldn't be happier. The RayII would definitely be overkill for a low tech tank.

Mike


----------



## bradlgt21 (Mar 24, 2010)

If you want low tech why upgrade? I have the old halogen version of the fluval edge 6. I swapped out the bulbs for stock replacement LED's. I grow crypts, java fern, and anubius nana petite very well with this light and the tank is almost 100% algae free, but that is probably with some help from the cherry shrimp and couple nerites running around.


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

Just received my FugeRay 16" for my Fluval Spec V (5G). I think its perfect for low-light. Remove the legs and you will approach mid-light. It also makes the tank pop compared to the stock LED light assembly. 

I think for any tank around this size, the FugeRay 16" is perfect. It's also clear that the Ray II 16" or 18" would be far too much for low-tech setup (unless all you're growing are mosses).


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

Fugeray 30 or ray 2...

I want a medium tech planted tank on 20g long. Which lighting would be best?


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a 20H with a Ray2 and I had to put two layers of window screen since I was getting algae issues. I now have it suspended like 8" above the water level.


----------

